# my tv wont turn on



## pawsnjaws (Mar 26, 2012)

My sanyo dp55441 will not turn on!!!


----------



## darkfang5820 (Aug 26, 2009)

Need more info... is it plugged in? Are you sure your pressing the right button? If you just bought it then you should return it to the retailer and ask for a new one. If it isn't new, what have changed or done to it recently that was different from your normal use?


----------



## Henderson00 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would agree with darkfang5820. Return your T.V to the retailers Im pretty sure it has a warranty so better change your unit before its too late.And you have the right to do so !


----------

